# Grime up Props and Everyday Items



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a way to take the brand new prop you made with new materials and dirty it up so it looks like it's covered with years of grime. This also works great for everyday items you use in your haunt to help them blend in.


[video=youtube;MSiWHg0xng4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSiWHg0xng4[/video]








_Pictures that compliment the video:_










The amp on the left looked like the amp on the right.


















The colors used are grays, rusts, green, brown, white and black. The black is straight paint with no drywall compound added. Any acrylic gloss varnish will work to add shiny spots on your prop for that slimy look.


















You can make small batches of colored monster mud using those small jars of drywall compound from the hardware store. For very thick monster mud good for thick accents mix a brimming 1/2 cup of paint (5 oz) with the one jar of drywall compound. This is a 5 to 1 ratio. The original paint color will lighten significantly so bear that in mind. The more paint you add, the thinner the mm. Thinner mud is good for more overall coverage like what was used for the medium gray and medium rust in the video. That ratio is about 3 parts drywall compound to 1 part paint. All of these ratios are flexible and you will discover what ratios you like to work with for the effects you are trying to achieve.

For larger batches of colored monster mud, you could get one of the large buckets of drywall compound and divvy it up into 3 or so colors. Get some empty 2 gallon containers from the hardware store to mix and store.



















Close up shot of the effect you get after all the colors are applied with a dab of varnish.


















These are Czech Hedgehogs _(war barriers)_ that was made out of new 2x4's.


















Trash can Trauma made extra grimy.



















My computer controls the haunt and it's right in the room so I gave it a costume.


















Quick transformers from plastic trash cans.



















This was a black amp made moldy-looking. It's the speaker for a prop so this helps blend it into the scene.





_Thanks so much for looking at my tutorial_


----------



## Frosty Don (Nov 25, 2005)

Very Cool!!!!

Thanks a million for that, lotsa useful tips!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice job T


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

You are so AWESOME,will you marry me????Kidding,I wish my wife was into Halloween half as much as you are.Keep up the great work,big fan..


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

That tutorial taught me tons! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow that looks good if you can permanently do it to your things.


----------



## Drop Dead Ed (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work. That red amp was hideous!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Well done. What is interesting is I am refinishing my guitar cabinets because they look like your finished effect after years on the road. 

How did you do the transformers? What are the top pieces made out of?


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

This is great, I'm going to try this out on some of my props.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad this could help. It's a LOT of fun too  Just finished griming up some PVC piping and turned out great. I'll try to get some pictures up soon. 

Here's a picture of the transformers while being made. It's a cut up pool noodle _(cut at an angle)_ on PVC. I also used car model wheels for nuts and a really mutilated pool noodle for really large nuts. Styrofoam for the weird thingy on the side, some plumber's strapping and metal strap for other nick knacks to help make it look tranformy... The final touches were unraveled thick manila rope for wiring, stick-on bullet holes, 220 volt sticker _(thanks Diabolik!)_ and a battery operated strobe light.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Brilliant.


----------



## 112Haunt (Oct 12, 2009)

You continue to amaze Terra! Very clever ideas. The most amazing part is where you find the time to create your incredible props?!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, as usual, I love your stuff. That's such a great idea to disguise speakers. That's one of the most frustrating things to do.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Seriously, Terra- you have a HOW TO HAUNT YOUR HOUSE type book in your future. You need to write one.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, call me weird - I was curious to see the person behind all those amazing props. I was expecting someone very Goth & tattooed, etc. Was I ever wrong!!

Terra, you never cease to amaze!! 

Thanks for video - I'm going to try aging my toe-pincher this weekend using a technique like this....right now it's plain ol' haze gray!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work again Terra!!!


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent Tutorial, i love your tutorials because there so easy to follow 

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Terra everything looks great as usual just wondering on the transformer where did you put the strobe light?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Woot! a happy thread for me. Thanks so much for the kind comments 



lisa48317 said:


> OK, call me weird - I was curious to see the person behind all those amazing props. I was expecting someone very Goth & tattooed, etc. Was I ever wrong!!


Heheh. 



112Haunt said:


> You continue to amaze Terra! Very clever ideas. The most amazing part is where you find the time to create your incredible props?!


My main job now is taking care of the hubby and the house. Then, it's prop time! I'm a lucky woman  



Arlita said:


> Hey Terra everything looks great as usual just wondering on the transformer where did you put the strobe light?


Thanks. Just slid the strobe light underneath. The transformer is an upside down trash can.


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

Insulators!!!!

I'm doing a laboratory theme this year and was looking for a way to make these insulators - never thought about cutting up pool noodles. Thanks so much!


----------



## Drop Dead Ed (Jun 7, 2010)

fritz42_male said:


> Insulators!!!!
> 
> I'm doing a laboratory theme this year and was looking for a way to make these insulators - never thought about cutting up pool noodles. Thanks so much!


Bellows toilet plungers with minimal modifying make very nice looking insulators.

http://www.mcguckin.com/images/plunger.jpg


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

Terra - you are BY FAR the HalloQueen...


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

Was going to use plungers but they are $17 each over here!

Pool noodles are cheap and I change mine every year because the chlorine & sun get to them. Already chopped up two!


----------

